

Should you scroll or flip content? - tantalor
http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/ipad-scroll-or-card

======
mortenjorck
This is a very good primer on the issues, but some of the specific
prescriptions feel a bit short-sighted.

 _As long as you are not reading the Great Gatsby on one page, scroll length
is a better indicator for article size than page numbers. With pagination you
never really know how much text is waiting for you. It is too abstract. Having
no text mass indicator forces the user to check with a swipe if there is more
is not interaction design. And that’s very very unfriendly._

There's really no guarantee with scrolling _or_ pagination that the text
density ahead will be consistent with what the user is currently observing. It
could be text, images, figures, or tables. And a good pagination display (such
as in iBooks) gives the user as clear an indication of where they are in the
document as any scroll display.

Of course, scroll bars and page numbers are just two methods for showing the
focus state of a document that happen to have become standards. There's room
for exploration -- perhaps even with something iA has been experimenting with
in their excellent Writer iPad app, reading time: Instead of a scroll bar or
pagination display, Why not just show estimated reading time remaining?

------
jhrobert
To make scrolling slightly easier, I implemented a jQuery thing that provides
a visual clue to delimit the new content from the old one.

I haven't seen anything like that before, yet it feels like obvious to me.

You see the effect here: <http://virteal.com/ScrollCue>

